# Not really bee pics, but interesting.



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

This was outside my back door the other morning.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Those are cool. What's he eating?


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

Speaking of snakes. This was in my local paper this morning. 

http://www.dailyindependent.com/local/local_story_174234915.html


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

any idea what snake it is?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

My guess is a rat snake.


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I think that is volunteer sunflowers and cracked bird seed, so I think he is hanging otu under a bird feeder. Birds are yummy, but many feeders are visited by mice at night.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

He is eating a chipmunk. I think it is a black snake, or indigo. Harmless, but will bite. A friend that is building our honey house measured it the other day. It was 6' 4" and that was not even straight all the way. Then he saw him go under our house. Now we have a mouse in the house. My husband says he's chasing all the mice up.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

paul.h said:


> Speaking of snakes. This was in my local paper this morning.
> 
> http://www.dailyindependent.com/local/local_story_174234915.html


Oh my God! I can't imagine how horrible that would be. Our snake is hanging out under the bird feeder too.


----------



## Kathleen (May 14, 2009)

Love it! I wish a big black rat snake would take up residence in my crawl space. 

I don't believe the story.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Usually I typical black snake is straight black, this snake has some markings.


----------

